# What kind of fish do I have?!?



## Cory1990

Ok here's the game... Name that fish! Lol

First fish unknown African cichlid tank 
No idea what this guy is called but the fish guy said he was "pretty sure" it's not a hybrid. It's about 1/4" or maybe even a inch big. Paid a whopping $10 for him










Next fish same "African cichlid" label tank
Unknown name guy said not a hybrid once again. Paid $12 for him

Talking about the orange one not the electic yellow.



















Next runner up. African cichlid tank label. Guy at fish store said its a electric blue but not I'm not so sure because at another fish store I got a "electric blue" also but they look a world apart. Paid $15.99 for dark blue and $11.99 for light blue
Both "claimed" to be "electric blues"



























Alright that's what i have for now that I don't know the names of.

-----------

Another topic. Is this fish ok????? I need info!
In another thread someone told me his eyes will clear up and today if anything they look worse! He has not been in the rocks at all today and is more or less staying up at the top of the tank. He is sort of active but not much.
All the other fish look fine.


----------



## Cory1990

Extra pictures


----------



## Redhead305

the orange one looks like a red zebra
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...urce=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=4XnyT8_uEYea9gTg453NBg
the spoted one in pciture one looks like a orange http://www.google.com/imgres?q=oran...w=210&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:78

the other two im not sure


----------



## Cory1990

The red Zebra looks vary close to mine so that may be spot on

The second site, mine does not have the blue on its fin like most of them. Do cichlids change color when they are older because that one is so small like I looked at it again and it's really maybe 3/4 big


----------



## Redhead305

Certain ones do depending on sex like auratus males change from yellow to blue


----------



## Cory1990

Hmm, did you see any of mine that would change colors? I would hate to lose the color I have now from them. I'm a newbie at cichlids.


----------



## Redhead305

maybe the peacock if its a cross but i doubt it remember peacocks come in all types of patterns and colors


----------



## Cory1990

Iv got one more cichlid for you guys to guess what it is. I'll post some pics when I get home.


----------



## Redhead305

i figured the last one its a blue zebra from lake malawai to be specific i hope i spelled it right


----------



## Cory1990

Dun dun dunnnn here is the new addition.











Sadly the one with the bad eyes I found dead tested my water and everything's fine. Maybe he was just a bad fish?


----------



## emc7

The first one has a color pattern called OB for orange blotch. There are OB zebras, OB Labeotropheus fullenborni, and an OB peacock that many think is a hybrid (they are inconsistent in shape, even in the same spawn). Hard to tell from the pic, nose looks wrong for a labeotropheus. The dead one was a peacock: cloudy eye, injured mouth, and sunken belly, it wasn't a healthy fish. 

There are at least two Malawi fish called "electric blue". One was first called Haplochromis Ahli and you sometimes see it by H. Ahli or Sciaenochromis fryeri. here's a link. Sciaenochromis fryeri Fry and females and brown and plain, but dominant males are nice. your second "electric blue" could be this fish. Unfortunately, they eventually outgrow 55 gallon tanks as will the fish in the last pictures (the mottled one). http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s_fryeri.php Another is a melanochromis species. It often goes by electric blue johanni, but they have horizontal stripes. Yours looks more like a psuedotropheus sp. or a C. afra. Anyway common names suck and stores will get them wrong anyway. I'd say your first electric blue is a P. elongatus, but I wouldn't put money on it.

Nimbochromis Venustus and livingstoni are the two brown mottled fish you find in "mixed african' tanks. While pretty and having interesting behavior, they both get big, eat what they can get in their big mouth and really should be avoided unless you have a 100 gallon tank.

Red zebras will have red females, blue males, paler red males, and OB males and females


----------



## Coolfish

Looks like that orange one is a red zebra or orange zebra same thing. The yellow one is a yellow lab. The blue one looks like a midnight peacock. The orange and black one is a red or orange blocth zebra. The gray one looks like a Juba. The last one looks like a giraffe hap.


----------



## emc7

Blue vertical striped one is NOT a peacock. Shape is all wrong. giraffe hap = N. Venustus 

If by Juba you mean a Madagascar cichlid, he didn't pay enough. I think the gray one is a real "electric blue" = s. fryeri


----------



## grogan

That Venustus is going to get huge. Correct me if Im wrong emc7, but it will get the biggest of all of these fish.


----------



## emc7

Cichlid-forum.com lists a max size at 10.5" (without the tail), but mentions a 11" fish in the article. A lot of their size ranges are low as they are usually from books about fish in the Lake. In a tank, they get bigger. The article suggests a 125 for a single fish. Because it is a piscavore (eats fish) and territorial, it isn't always a good tank mate (but it will keep down the fry population)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/n_venustus.php


----------



## Cory1990

How can I tell if any are male or female? Iv never had any luck breeding any of my fish. Also thanks for all the info/guess on what iv got. Fish stores can be pretty un helpful places. At the mom and pop store the owner told me the yellow one was called " electric yellow"


----------



## emc7

electric yellow = Labidochromis caeruleus


----------



## Cory1990

That would make since.


----------



## Redhead305

one way to tell with african's is the spots on the tail on the bottom not sure the actual name but yea the fin on the bottom will have yellow spots on it 2 if a male 3 usually means potent male more testosterone and females usually have 0 or 1 spot the 1 spot you might need to be careful with because it can be a male think of it as a grey area lol


----------



## Cory1990

That has just confused me so much redhead lol. So 1 spot on the fin means female? Because my electric yellow has a yellow spec on its fin.


----------



## Cory1990




----------

